# I can't believer i'm asking this



## mizzle (Feb 19, 2005)

Did anybody else have trouble finding an easy ground in their maxima????? I have never had this much trouble finding a ground, if anyone can help that would be great....man i'm dumb


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Any body panel shall do. anything under the carpet.... It's almost like impossible to NOT find a ground. The Negative battery terminal runs directly to the body.


----------



## mizzle (Feb 19, 2005)

That's what i was used to maybe i fried my amp or something...does the fuse to the alternator affect anything..cuz, i put the power wire on the nut off the side of the post.....I apologize if this doesn't make since......i am a little drunk


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You shouldn't have put it on the altenator... The altenator makes AC power your amp runs off DC. You should always power stuff from the positive battery terminal.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

WTF mate? The alternator has internal rectifier and voltage regulator. it spits out DC.

As for the other posts... DO NOT WORK ON WIRING IF YOU'RE DRUNK! bad things always happen. I'll just leave it at that. 

go back and think about your install in the morning and see what you've done and how to fix it.


----------



## mizzle (Feb 19, 2005)

*NO NO NO*

No no no.... Theres a nut that is right next to my terminal that has a fuse for the alternator next to it, on the positive cable..I couldn't ever be that drunk...


----------

